# Concert South of Boston, Sunday, November 17 - Anassian's Concerto for Duduk



## wkasimer

This looks to be a unique concert. While the Mozart works - the overture to La Clemenza di Tito, and Symphony No. 31 - are well known and often performed, most people have never heard of the duduk, much less heard Henrik Anassian's concerto for the instrument. For those unfamiliar with the duduk, here's the Wikipedia page:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duduk

Not only is this likely to be the Boston area premiere of the work, but the composer will be in attendance at the concert.

The concert is Sunday, November 17 at 3:00, at the Immaculate Conception Church, 193 Main Street, Easton, Massachusetts. Tickets are $15 ($10 for students and seniors).

I look forward to seeing you there! I'll be one of the first stand cellists.


----------

